# Australian Shepherd Leg shaking



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Ever since Jasper was 4 or 5 months old I have noticed that his front legs will shake. It happens periodically throughout the day. I don't notice any triggers so to speak. And its not like its seizures because he shows no other symptoms and is completely aware of everything around him. If he is sitting his legs will shake. Just his front legs. And usually he will not sit for very long, he will either stand up and walk away or lay down.

It does not stop him from exercising with the other dogs or doing his herding classes. He also never limps. I'm at a loss. I took him to the vet soon after noticing it and his vet thought it was panosteitis when I told her about it. After checking him out (no X-rays) she said she didn't think that was it. I talked to both of the senior clinician's at my work and they said they want me to bring him in for another check. He goes in on Friday for them to look over him and possibly take some X-rays and such. I would love others opinions. I will try to get a video of it uploaded.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

I was reading in the aussie forums awhile ago that sometimes a dog has leg shakes because the myelin sheath covering the nerves is thinner. This often results in a shaky leg but doesn't have many other adverse side effects. Dunno if this could be it, it's probably worth checking out some more at the vet and xrays couldnt hurt. Do you think he doesn't sit because he is uncomfortable, or maybe it's just cause he's young and moves around a lot? I only ask cause Ammy hardly ever just sits, if she sitting still she's usually laying down or rolling around chewing on something .


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Kyndall54 said:


> I was reading in the aussie forums awhile ago that sometimes a dog has leg shakes because the myelin sheath covering the nerves is thinner. This often results in a shaky leg but doesn't have many other adverse side effects. Dunno if this could be it, it's probably worth checking out some more at the vet and xrays couldnt hurt. Do you think he doesn't sit because he is uncomfortable, or maybe it's just cause he's young and moves around a lot? I only ask cause Ammy hardly ever just sits, if she sitting still she's usually laying down or rolling around chewing on something .


Thank you for the info I will look into that.  I think he will not sit long because he is uncomfortable. If we are training and I ask him to sit he will. We have been working up to longer sit stays. Sometimes when his legs are shaking he will bark/ cry at me and lay down slowly. He will lay there for a little bit and then sit again. We have put our sit stay training on hold because of this. It looks like his wrist is what is bothering him in both legs. Or at least that is what I think it is. I just don't know and it freaks me.


----------



## emem2323 (Jun 19, 2013)

My cross breed dog (Belgium shepherd & Collie) is 8 years old. Her legs have shook occasionally since she was about 5 months old. The shake has never caused her a problem and has not limited her movement or physical activity whatsoever over the years. Were happy to say that she has been a happy and healthy dog. When we first noticed it, the vet said the same to us that they were not sure what was causing the tremor but that they could do tests and x-rays, etc to investigate it further. We decided to leave it as it did not bother our dog. She still has the shakes occasionally now. If you do find out what it is please inbox me as I would be interested to know what causes it. Thank you x


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Aurora has the same problem but instead of both it is one of her front legs. It shook since possibly 8 weeks old though I am not 100% sure as I can't remember well enough. It hasn't bothered her in the slightest so I haven't worried about it. Please if you figure out what it is let me know also. I would love to understand this.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Kaia has this issue as well.

I adopted her about 5 months ago and have noticed it since I brought her home. She doesn't seem affected by it all, so I haven't rushed her to the vet. Her yearly isn't due until December, so unless she becomes symptomatic of it, I'll bring it up then.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I have not noticed this symptom in my Aussie. My mini does not sit still long enough when he is outside. He is a go-go-go gone dog. Finally around 10 pm he will come in and collapse on a dog bed for the night. I would be interested in finding out what causes this symptom.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I got back for more X-rays on Jasper in mid to late Aug and then I will have them check them over for the leg shaking problem. He is still doing it and it worries me from time to time

I will let everyone know if I find anything out or not.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

My old arthritic Newfoundland got shaky legs sometimes.
I've also heard of dogs shaking because of excitement or stress,which would be better news.
Hopefully no arthritis,elbow displaysia or nerve issues.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I would also be interested in the results. Abbylynn's front legs do this from time to time. She also has a luxating patella. I wonder if this is a joint issue that is connected to her knee?

I hope Jasper is just excitable. Hope for good news!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Well I took him to the vet today and they had a few ideas. Said it could be a weird version of panosteitis, or the starting of him developing epilepsy. I got some rimadyl to give him to see if that helps (if he has pano it should help at least somewhat). I just don't know. I think I want a second opinion honestly.  I love my vet but.....

He does not have shifting pain in each leg. It does not happen to one leg at a time. It is his front legs always at the same time. It happens and then it stops within seconds. I just don't know. ugh. He also shows no symptoms of epilepsy besides laying down, but he does not lay on his side. He is perfectly aware of everything around him and if I call him he will come to me. I am just kinda frustrated.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

So a little update. 

Since I started the rimadyl on the 25th, Jasper has not been shaking! I have seen his legs shake a total of 2 times since we started the meds. Before his legs would shake about 5-8 times a day. I am more than happy!  I still have 8 doses of this meds left until I have to bring him back in and talk to them about the results. Hopefully it keeps helping and I can just keep buying some of this med to keep him comfortable.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Damon'sMom said:


> So a little update.
> 
> Since I started the rimadyl on the 25th, Jasper has not been shaking! I have seen his legs shake a total of 2 times since we started the meds. Before his legs would shake about 5-8 times a day. I am more than happy!  I still have 8 doses of this meds left until I have to bring him back in and talk to them about the results. Hopefully it keeps helping and I can just keep buying some of this med to keep him comfortable.


I am glad you found something to relieve him of this. I hope it hasn't been caused from his traumatic injuries.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> I am glad you found something to relieve him of this. I hope it hasn't been caused from his traumatic injuries.


Thank you. And it was happening when he was younger as well so it wasn't from the incident.  And he is doing really well with that. Nothing seems to bother him, no fear issues, or anything like that. We have been working on commands to tire him mentally since we cant exercise. He has learned so much. haha


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Damon'sMom said:


> Thank you. And it was happening when he was younger as well so it wasn't from the incident.  And he is doing really well with that. Nothing seems to bother him, no fear issues, or anything like that. We have been working on commands to tire him mentally since we cant exercise. He has learned so much. haha


I am glad to hear that! Glad he is doing well also ..... poor guy sure had to go through a lot at his young age. He must be rock solid!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I favor the nerve area for cause suggestion.. Arka injured the ligament in the hip/leg area and when he would hit it wrong or move it wrong or it was slipping (we really couldn't tell) he was shaking the entire leg as if to get it to re-adjust back into a better position. He was showing signs of an injury when walking turning the paw outward as he walked.. Did the x ray thing and his hips were fine.. Strict rest no bashing playing with Adele for a few weeks and he is fine and strong.. Seen many cases of pano and never seen the shaking. Hope he is doing better..


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

That's great the rimadyl helps! I'm also happy to hear he's feeling better from his injury. Are there any long term side effects to rimadyl? I had trouble finding non-steriod medicine for my cat with asthma, since he was so young I didn't want the steriods to kill his system from continuous use day after day, year after year. Does rimadyl have any of those kinds of side effects?


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

rimadyl is a NSAID and has similar risks involved with most NSAIDs.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Like Zhaor said it is a NSAID. You can read about the side affect of these type of drugs here.

He has no symptoms of this med affecting him so I am hopeful that it will not start too. I should not have to stay on it forever however and will get him off the med as soon as I think I can.  For now though it is helping him and I am happy with it.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah the side effects don't seem that bad at all. Glad it's working!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Kyndall54 said:


> Yeah the side effects don't seem that bad at all. Glad it's working!


Thanks  Me too!


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

hopefully it is just something like pano and he'll out grow it.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

zhaor said:


> hopefully it is just something like pano and he'll out grow it.


Thanks, that's what I am hoping for. I will upload a video or two of it I have on my camera as soon as I can find the download cord.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

*UPDATE: 
*
So Jasper was on the Rimadyl for 1 week and he did great! His legs only shook 1 time in the entire week. Before the meds his legs would shake anywhere form 10-20 times a day.  When I gave him his last dose on Thursday AM his vet told me just to keep him off it and see what happens. He was fine Thursday night and Friday morning. Friday night his legs shook about 5 times. Then Saturday they shook around 12 times. I was so upset, I was hoping to keep him off the meds. I talk to his vet today and she put him back on the Rimadyl at a lower does (he was getting 100mg a day, now he will be getting 50mg a day). She wants to put him at the lowest does that will still help him. Which I am thankful for since I hate the thought of him on meds.  She also added in Glyco flex, so I guess that means I have to stop my Joint supplements I was giving him. I hope getting him on both of these and keeping him on them will help him.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Damon'sMom said:


> *UPDATE:
> *
> So Jasper was on the Rimadyl for 1 week and he did great! His legs only shook 1 time in the entire week. Before the meds his legs would shake anywhere form 10-20 times a day.  When I gave him his last does on Thursday AM his vet told me just to keep him off it and see what happens. He was fine Thursday night and Friday morning. Friday night his legs shook about 5 times. Then Saturday they shook around 12 times. I was so upset, I was hoping to keep him off the meds. I talk to his vet today and she put him back on the Rimadyl at a lower does (he was getting 100mg a day, now he will be getting 50mg a day). She wants to put him at the lowest does that will still help him. Which I am thankful for since I hate the thought of him on meds.  She also added in Glyco flex, so I guess that means I have to stop my Joint supplements I was giving him. I hope getting him on both of these and keeping him on them will help him.


My thoughts and prayers are with you too .... hope it works for good!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with you too .... hope it works for good!


Thank you Abbylynn!  

*Update:*

*Sigh* So the lower does was not helping as much so we upped it to 75 mg's a day last night. 50mg in the morning and 25mg at night. Hopefully that helps. The doctor really does not want to keep him at 100 mg's a day. We will see what happens. He hates the Glyco flex. I have to squirt his liquid fish oil on to it for him to eat it or hide it in something. I haven never had to do that before. lol He would eat anything.  Hopefully this helps. In other news he got his splint off and now gets to start exercising again. We are both very happy by that fact.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Damon'sMom said:


> Thank you Abbylynn!
> 
> *Update:*
> 
> *Sigh* So the lower does was not helping as much so we upped it to 75 mg's a day last night. 50mg in the morning and 25mg at night. Hopefully that helps. The doctor really does not want to keep him at 100 mg's a day. We will see what happens. He hates the Glyco flex. I have to squirt his liquid fish oil on to it for him to eat it or hide it in something. I haven never had to do that before. lol He would eat anything.  Hopefully this helps. In other news he got his splint off and now gets to start exercising again. We are both very happy by that fact.


Still sounds like you are progressing in the right direction though. Glad he gets to exercise now! I bet he is even happier than you are about that! Lol!


----------

